# LRM shake-up



## EastCoastRida (Jul 25, 2002)

i moved to los angeles a few weeks ago. i went to check out the lrm office, and i heard there was a new editor. anybody hear anything else?


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

I thought they where in San Jose?????


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

I will hope this is a sighn of good change. However, once a company has that corporate mentality its all downhill from there. Its all money, money, money with out n e of the passion.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

they sent me a letter/bill today demanding more $ or they'll cut me off next month,i paid for my year subscription and only 6 months in WTF happen to 12 issues?


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 27 2007, 05:52 PM~7564611
> *they sent me a letter/bill today demanding more $ or they'll cut me off next month,i paid for my year subscription and only 6 months in WTF happen to 12 issues?
> *


Wish i could say this without being a hater but...... Fuck lrm, havent bought an issue in over a year and im not lookin back.




LRM :thumbsdown:


----------



## MOUTH OF THE SOUTH (Oct 13, 2005)

Shit Happens  
I wonder if it's true I went by to regiter my car for Berdoo and they were all there Yolanda took my money.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

who cares


----------



## MOUTH OF THE SOUTH (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah fuck em the only one that is cool is Saul


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I heard Lowrider Japan bought them out a few weeks ago


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2007, 08:05 PM~7564696
> *I heard Lowrider Japan bought them out a few weeks ago
> *


THATS SOME FUNNY ASS CHIT!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2007, 05:05 PM~7564696
> *I heard Lowrider Japan bought them out a few weeks ago
> *


What dont they buy out? :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2007, 07:11 PM~7564744
> *THATS SOME FUNNY ASS CHIT!
> *


that's what I heard...I was like what?????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EastCoastRida_@Mar 27 2007, 06:38 PM~7564503
> *i moved to los angelos a few weeks ago. i went to check out the lrm office, and i heard there was a new editor. anybody hear anything else?
> *


so actually you didn't hear it throgh the grapevine but from the office?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2007, 05:05 PM~7564696
> *I heard Lowrider Japan bought them out a few weeks ago
> *


 :0


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2007, 06:05 PM~7564696
> *I heard Lowrider Japan bought them out a few weeks ago
> *


*Jess if that is true. Gracias LRM Japan*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 
13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: King Of Rimz, TX REGULATER, hot$tuff5964, Droopy, spanks, TONE LOCO, ALL EYES ON ME, show-bound, Vegas Blvd, deesta, blaklak96, tcg64


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2007, 08:12 PM~7564759
> *that's what I heard...I was like what?????
> *



NO DOUBT???????

PEEPS POPPING OFF TO JAPAN FOR EVENTS...I COULD NEVER SUPPORT THAT!

:angry:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

I heard LRM wanted to go in a different direction, but japan …..fuck LRM


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 27 2007, 08:19 PM~7564821
> *:0
> 13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: King Of Rimz, TX REGULATER, hot$tuff5964, Droopy, spanks, TONE LOCO, ALL EYES ON ME, show-bound, Vegas Blvd, deesta, blaklak96, tcg64
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

HOW MANY CARS HAVE BEEN BUILT IN JAPAN AND SOLD TO THE US???


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2007, 06:25 PM~7564886
> *HOW MANY CARS HAVE BEEN BUILT IN JAPAN AND SOLD TO THE US???
> *


0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2007, 06:25 PM~7564886
> *HOW MANY CARS HAVE BEEN BUILT IN JAPAN AND SOLD TO THE US???
> *


Oishi built his and brought it with him to the U.S. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 27 2007, 07:30 PM~7564920
> *Oishi built his and brought it with him to the U.S. :biggrin:
> *


you know who the new editor is fucker :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

HOP-ON-ESA


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

CREAM-OF-SOME-YOUNG-GIRL


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 27 2007, 07:33 PM~7564950
> *you know who the new editor  is fucker  :biggrin:
> *


so is Ralph out?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HEY FUCKEN ROD STOP CALLING FOOL YOU KNOW WHO IT IS CALL JAMES NOT ME :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 27 2007, 06:37 PM~7564989
> *HEY  FUCKEN  ROD  STOP CALLING FOOL YOU KNOW WHO IT IS  CALL JAMES NOT ME  :biggrin:
> *


  answer the phone *** :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2007, 07:37 PM~7564983
> *so is Ralph out?
> *


 :biggrin: ASK ROD HE NOWS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 27 2007, 07:38 PM~7564996
> * answer the phone ***  :angry:
> *


NO FUCKER STOP INSTIGATING :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 27 2007, 06:39 PM~7565004
> *NO  FUCKER  STOP  INSTIGATING  :biggrin:
> *


shut up fool, pick me up on the way to the hopp-off between you guys and beach cities


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 27 2007, 07:40 PM~7565013
> *shut up fool, pick me up on the way to the hopp-off between you guys and beach cities
> *


THATS ON MONDAY I`LL PICK YOU UP :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 27 2007, 06:41 PM~7565020
> *THATS ON  MONDAY  I`LL PICK  YOU  UP  :biggrin:
> *


   Bring the hummer, I haven't benn in that bad-boy yet :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

OK RODS THE NEW EDITOR NOW EVERYONE NOWS . KNOW HOOK EVERYONE UP FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 27 2007, 07:41 PM~7565032
> *   Bring the hummer, I haven't benn in that bad-boy yet :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: OKAY


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

hopefully a change for the better


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 27 2007, 07:23 PM~7565369
> *hopefully a change for the better
> *



for reals hopefully they can bring that mag back to a lowrider mag. maybe ill start buying it again.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 27 2007, 07:33 PM~7564950
> *you know who the new editor  is fucker  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2007, 08:30 PM~7565434
> *for reals hopefully they can bring that mag back to a lowrider mag. maybe ill start buying it again.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 27 2007, 07:42 PM~7565040
> *  :biggrin: OKAY
> *


bring it to san berdoo i think i can swing someting to let it in  :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 27 2007, 05:19 PM~7564821
> *:0
> 13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: King Of Rimz, TX REGULATER, hot$tuff5964, Droopy, spanks, TONE LOCO, ALL EYES ON ME, show-bound, Vegas Blvd, deesta, blaklak96, tcg64
> *


:wave: :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 27 2007, 08:53 PM~7565653
> *bring it to san berdoo i think i can swing someting to let it in   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DOES THIS MEAN WE GET TO START PERPERTRATING THIER CULTURE LIKE JAPAN DOES OURS, DRESSING ALL CHOLO AND SPORTING THE MEXICAN FLAG!

LET ME KNOW I WILL START MAKING TEES THAT DEPICT JAPANESE LYFESTYLE, AND GET DECK OUT IN ORIENTAL TATTOOS AS WELL.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I WILL BE IN JAPAN NEXT WEEKEND APRIL 8, 2007 FOR THE LOWRIDER MEETING PICNIC

2 DAY PICNIC AT YOKAHAMA BRIDGE,, LOOK OUT FOR THIS PICNIC ON VOL # 26*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2007, 08:16 PM~7565880
> *DOES THIS MEAN WE GET TO START PERPERTRATING THIER CULTURE LIKE JAPAN DOES OURS, DRESSING ALL CHOLO AND SPORTING THE MEXICAN FLAG!
> 
> LET ME KNOW I WILL START MAKING TEES THAT DEPICT JAPANESE LYFESTYLE, AND GET DECK OUT IN ORIENTAL TATTOOS AS WELL.
> *



first thing we gotta do is drive like a moron and take lots of pictures of nothing. thats what they do take pictures and they cant drive for shit.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2007, 10:19 PM~7565906
> *first thing we gotta do is drive like a moron and take lots of pictures of nothing. thats what they do take pictures and they cant drive for shit.
> *


 :roflmao: 

TRUUCHA WILL BLEND IN JUST FINE....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2007, 08:22 PM~7565926
> *:roflmao:
> 
> TRUUCHA WILL BLEND IN JUST FINE....
> *


 :cheesy: PAPPARAZZI :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Even then. Still might not buy unless there is a drastic change.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 05:18 AM~7567297
> *Even then. Still might not buy unless there is a drastic change.
> *


IF IT IS TRUE SOMETHING DRASTIC WOULD BE EUROS AND MINIS MAKING A COMBACK!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2007, 06:45 AM~7567526
> *IF IT IS TRUE SOMETHING DRASTIC WOULD BE EUROS AND MINIS MAKING A COMBACK!
> 
> 
> *


Better than donks and impalas on 20s


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2007, 11:45 AM~7567526
> *IF IT IS TRUE SOMETHING DRASTIC WOULD BE EUROS AND MINIS MAKING A COMBACK!
> 
> 
> *


and bed dancing!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

If Ralph Fuentes is out, the new Editor of LRM is Joe Ray?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody in Lifestyle CC will do; they'll bring back some soul & character to Lowrider. In fact; anybody with a lowrider state of mind.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 28 2007, 07:53 AM~7567725
> *If Ralph Fuentes is out, the new Editor of LRM is Joe Ray?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 28 2007, 07:53 AM~7567725
> *If Ralph Fuentes is out, the new Editor of LRM is Joe Ray?
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 08:48 AM~7567982
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 08:50 AM~7568004
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 08:59 AM~7568038
> *:dunno:
> *


I THINK IT'S GONNA BE SANJAYA FROM AMERICAN IDOL 
IF HE GETS VOTED OFF THE SHOW TONIGHT , HE CAN MAKE IT TO WORK ON MONDAY


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 09:09 AM~7568095
> *I THINK IT'S GONNA BE SANJAYA FROM AMERICAN IDOL
> IF HE GETS VOTED OFF THE SHOW TONIGHT , HE CAN MAKE IT TO WORK ON MONDAY
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 09:16 AM~7568136
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


hmmmmmmmmm i wonder who else is reading this topic ? :scrutinize:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

SOMEONE JUST SAID SAUL WAS SITTING IN RALPH'S OLD OFFICE NAKED EATING A BURRITO AND DRINKIN A DIET COKE 

WHAT A PUTO HE IS :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Awful lot of Lifestyle in here :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Mar 28 2007, 09:39 AM~7567909
> *Anybody in Lifestyle CC will do; they'll bring back some soul & character to Lowrider. In fact; anybody with a lowrider state of mind.
> *


This is so true. Not that Ralph Fuentes did not do his best. Because I know he did. "If" Mr. Joe Ray is the new Editor of LRM, let me be the first to say congratulations! I'm confident he will do his very best.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 09:18 AM~7568152
> *SOMEONE JUST SAID SAUL WAS SITTING IN RALPH'S OLD OFFICE NAKED EATING A BURRITO AND DRINKIN A DIET COKE
> 
> WHAT A PUTO HE IS  :biggrin:
> *


HES NOT NAKED , HES WEARING SOCKS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 09:18 AM~7568152
> *SOMEONE JUST SAID SAUL WAS SITTING IN RALPH'S OLD OFFICE NAKED EATING A BURRITO AND DRINKIN A DIET COKE
> 
> WHAT A PUTO HE IS  :biggrin:
> *


AND I JUST HEARD HE WAS ON THE PHONE WITH DAZZA TELLING HER HE WANTS TO SHOOT SOME PIC OF HER ON THE DESK


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 08:18 AM~7568152
> *SOMEONE JUST SAID SAUL WAS SITTING IN RALPH'S OLD OFFICE NAKED EATING A BURRITO AND DRINKIN A DIET COKE
> 
> WHAT A PUTO HE IS  :biggrin:
> *




what he trying to achieve with the burrito and diet coke :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i see alot of lifestyle in this topic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so this only meams good things to come


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 09:25 AM~7568201
> *AND I JUST HEARD HE WAS ON THE PHONE WITH DAZZA TELLING HER HE WANTS TO SHOOT SOME PIC OF HER ON THE DESK
> *


ALSO, RUMOR HAS IT HES BRINGING ALL THE PAST LOWRIDER MODELS FOR VEGAS hno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 08:25 AM~7568201
> *AND I JUST HEARD HE WAS ON THE PHONE WITH DAZZA TELLING HER HE WANTS TO SHOOT SOME PIC OF HER ON THE DESK
> *



might as well get a package of bubble wrap instead, thats one tired as looking broad.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

not that it may matter much, but i hope the new editor brings back bicycle features, because since they took out lowrider bicycle magazine and bicycle features out of lrm, there really isnt a place to spotlight bikes...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 08:28 AM~7568219
> *ALSO, RUMOR HAS IT HES BRINGING ALL THE PAST LOWRIDER MODELS FOR VEGAS  hno:
> *



id hate to see what that looks like. maybe the alberto days not sonny madrid days :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 09:18 AM~7568152
> *SOMEONE JUST SAID SAUL WAS SITTING IN RALPH'S OLD OFFICE NAKED EATING A BURRITO AND DRINKIN A DIET COKE
> 
> WHAT A PUTO HE IS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 28 2007, 09:38 AM~7568290
> *id hate to see what that looks like. maybe the alberto days not sonny madrid days :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 08:25 AM~7568201
> *AND I JUST HEARD HE WAS ON THE PHONE WITH DAZZA TELLING HER HE WANTS TO SHOOT SOME PIC OF HER ON THE DESK
> *


 :0 Anjannette, Dazza, Martha Sanchez, Sandra Huerta, fuck call it "THE REUNION OF OLD HOODRATS TOUR" :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 09:21 AM~7568177
> *HES NOT NAKED , HES WEARING SOCKS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how do you know that james :ugh: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

damn this topic gets better every time I take another bite of my breakfast jack :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 08:39 AM~7568311
> *how do  you  know  that james  :ugh:  :loco:  :nicoderm:
> *


camera phone :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:40 AM~7568313
> *damn this topic gets better every time I take another bite of my breakfast jack :biggrin:
> *


see n the news fucker there were rats allover jackin the box :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

james your a mandilon cabron :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 08:40 AM~7568321
> *see n the  news fucker  there  were  rats  allover  jackin the box  :uh:
> *


not the one by my job :biggrin: and if their is rats , who cares gives a lil more flavor for free, I mean what did your uncle Saddam do for lunch????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:42 AM~7568339
> *not the one by my job :biggrin: and if their is rats , who cares gives a lil more flavor for free, I mean what did your uncle Saddam do for lunch????
> *


EAT BEANS :biggrin: :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: King Of Rimz, trudawg, lifestyle4life, Mr. Antiguo, RAIDERQUEEN, jjarez79, sloNez, SUPREME69, gorillagarage


:0


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:38 AM~7568301
> *:0 Anjannette, Dazza, Martha Sanchez, Sandra Huerta, fuck call it "THE REUNION OF OLD HOODRATS TOUR" :biggrin:
> *


THIS SHIT IS GETTIN GOOD


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 08:43 AM~7568347
> *EAT  BEANS  :biggrin:  :0
> *



fazzulia and hummus :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

JAMES I SEE YOU BUT YOU DONT ANSWER :biggrin: REPLY MANDILON


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 09:39 AM~7568311
> *how do  you  know  that james  :ugh:  :loco:  :nicoderm:
> *


JAMES IS UNDER THE DESK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 09:49 AM~7568404
> *JAMES IS UNDER THE DESK
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63+Mar 28 2007, 10:09 AM~7568095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 09:41 AM~7568327
> *james  your a mandilon  cabron :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU KNOW THAT WORD CAUSE THATS WAT THEY CALL YOU CABRON-PIRUJON :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

SMILEY AND JAMES YOU GUYS ARE JUST TO FUNNY GOOD MORNING TO YOU ALL




> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 08:49 AM~7568404
> *JAMES IS UNDER THE DESK
> *


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 09:49 AM~7568404
> *JAMES IS UNDER THE DESK
> *


  :nono:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

*11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Howard, lifestyle4life, cadillac_pimpin, gorillagarage, FIREMAN63, cmendoza13410, rag 63, CHIPPIN 64'*

What up everyone... :wave: Big changes. Some are here because they know all the details and want to see how far off we all are with our guessing, and others are just trying to get a whif of all the news. Sounds fun. :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 28 2007, 09:53 AM~7568433
> *
> SMILEY AND JAMES YOU GUYS ARE JUST TO FUNNY GOOD MORNING TO YOU ALL
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

FUCK DOESNT ANYONE WORK OR DID WE ALL GET SHIT CANNED ALSO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Mar 28 2007, 09:53 AM~7568433
> *
> SMILEY AND JAMES YOU GUYS ARE JUST TO FUNNY GOOD MORNING TO YOU ALL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 09:55 AM~7568444
> *FUCK DOESNT ANYONE WORK OR DID WE ALL GET SHIT CANNED ALSO
> *


SMILEY NO MORE INDOORS FOR YOU ! , OUTSIDE ONLY  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

if i have to read lrm from back to front like the chinos, then i'm not buying another one here and there. use to buy that every month, now like 4 times a year.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Mar 28 2007, 07:39 AM~7567909
> *Anybody in Lifestyle CC will do; they'll bring back some soul & character to Lowrider. In fact; anybody with a lowrider state of mind.
> *


I wish everyone knew, it wasnt in ralphs hands from the start to make this a better mag. and a new editor isnt going to make a diff...a new owner yes............its about money, makin money( which doesnt seem to be working)....and lrm show are very boring.....compair the blvd mag. show to any lrm show. if you went to the blvd show a few years back, youd know what am talkin about! ......then if you take look at a dub show......lots of girls in the vender booths,tickets are 20.00 over 8 music rap groups( major stars) the show is alive...action everywhere.and its the same people who atten lrm/go/lo shows...lrm show boring, they cant even let the binki contest run over 10 mins...half the time, without mike kars, hating and pushing the women off stage. thats the promblen !! so no new editor is going to make a big change..inless it was me  but i cant speeel ...so its not me...by the way LRM DOES LOOK ALOT BETTER this past year...I NOW buy IT. so who ever it may be I hope your a real rider like ralph!!!!!!!!!!!!! and good luck


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 28 2007, 10:08 AM~7568553
> *I  wish  everyone  knew,  it  wasnt in  ralphs  hands  from  the start to make this a better mag.  and a new editor isnt  going to  make a diff...a  new owner yes............its  about  money, makin  money( which doesnt  seem  to  be working)....and  lrm show  are very  boring.....compair the  blvd mag. show  to  any  lrm show.if  you  when  to the  blvd  show  youd  know, ......then  look  at  a dub show......lots  of  girls in  the  vender booths,  the  show  is  alive...action everywhere.and  its  the  same  people who  atten  lrm/go/lo shows...lrm  show  boring,  they  cant  even let the  binki contest  run over 10 mins...half the  time, without mike kars, hating and pushing the  women off  stage. thats  the  promblen !!  so  no  new  editor is  going  to  make  a  big change..inless it  was  me  but i  cant  speeel ...so its  not me...by the  way  LRM DOES LOOK  ALOT  BETTER this  past year...I NOW buy IT.  so  who  ever  it  may be  I  hope your a real  rider  like  ralph!!!!!!!!!!!!! and  good  luck
> *


OH HE IS KEITH- :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 28 2007, 11:08 AM~7568553
> *I  wish  everyone  knew,  it  wasnt in  ralphs  hands  from  the start to make this a better mag.  and a new editor isnt  going to  make a diff...a  new owner yes............its  about  money, makin  money( which doesnt  seem  to  be working)
> 
> by the  way  LRM DOES LOOK  ALOT  BETTER this  past year...I NOW buy IT.  so  who  ever  it  may be  I  hope your a real  rider  like  ralph!!!!!!!!!!!!! and  good  luck
> *


Nice perspective, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Mar 27 2007, 05:56 PM~7564647
> *Wish i could say this without being a hater but...... Fuck lrm, havent bought an issue in over a year and im not lookin back.
> LRM :thumbsdown:
> *


X2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 10:01 AM~7568499
> *SMILEY NO MORE INDOORS FOR YOU ! , OUTSIDE ONLY    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 09:12 AM~7568577
> *OH HE IS KEITH- :thumbsup:
> *



so who is it ? this is like a novela do i have to wait till tomorrow to find out?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 28 2007, 10:17 AM~7568613
> *so who is it ? this is like a novela do i have to wait till tomorrow to find out?
> *


JAMES AKA PARADISE MANDILON AND ROD FROM LIFESTYLE :biggrin: :0


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 28 2007, 10:17 AM~7568613
> *so who is it ? this is like a novela do i have to wait till tomorrow to find out?
> *


RUSSELL :wave:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 28 2007, 10:17 AM~7568613
> *so who is it ? this is like a novela do i have to wait till tomorrow to find out?
> *


SAUL WILD CHILD VARGAS


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

SEANZILLA :wave:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 10:19 AM~7568629
> *JAMES  AKA  PARADISE  MANDILON AND  ROD  FROM  LIFESTYLE :biggrin:  :0
> *


SAUL , KEEP SMILEY WAITING IN THE LINE, NO BARK, NO FOG MACHINE,NO CEMETERY STUFF , PARK UNDERTAKER OUTSIDE IN THE HOT SUN, BY THE WAY TAKE SMILEY SOME WATER ITS DAMMMMMMMMMM HOT IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 10:22 AM~7568652
> *SAUL , PARK UNDERTAKER OUTSIDE IN THE HOT SON, BY THE WAY TAKE SMILEY SOME WATER ITS DAMMMMMMMMMM HOT IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 08:09 AM~7568095
> *I THINK IT'S GONNA BE SANJAYA FROM AMERICAN IDOL
> IF HE GETS VOTED OFF THE SHOW TONIGHT , HE CAN MAKE IT TO WORK ON MONDAY
> *


 :biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Mar 28 2007, 10:27 AM~7568683
> *:biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol
> *


dammmmm ur late, thats old news


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 28 2007, 08:18 AM~7568152
> *SOMEONE JUST SAID SAUL WAS SITTING IN RALPH'S OLD OFFICE NAKED EATING A BURRITO AND DRINKIN A DIET COKE
> 
> WHAT A PUTO HE IS  :biggrin:
> *


lmao
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 08:39 AM~7568311
> *how do  you  know  that james  :ugh:  :loco:  :nicoderm:
> *


saul sent me a pic.. text 10 min ago!!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 09:27 AM~7568687
> *dammmmm ur late, thats old news
> *


 i just got the call focker


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 09:12 AM~7568577
> *OH HE IS KEITH- :thumbsup:
> *


nope not even for 200k a year,,,,am kool at what am doing now


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:08 AM~7568553
> *I  wish  everyone  knew,  it  wasnt in  ralphs  hands  from  the start to make this a better mag.  and a new editor isnt  going to  make a diff...a  new owner yes............its  about  money, makin  money( which doesnt  seem  to  be working)....and  lrm show  are very  boring.....compair the  blvd mag. show  to  any  lrm show. if  you  went  to the  blvd  show a few years back, youd  know what am  talkin  about! ......then if you  take  look  at  a dub show......lots  of  girls in  the  vender booths,tickets  are 20.00  over  8 music  rap  groups( major stars)  the  show  is  alive...action everywhere.and  its  the  same  people who  atten  lrm/go/lo shows...lrm  show  boring,  they  cant  even let the  binki contest  run over 10 mins...half the  time, without mike kars, hating and pushing the  women off  stage. thats  the  promblen !!  so  no  new  editor is  going  to  make  a  big change..inless it  was  me  but i  cant  speeel ...so its  not me...by the  way  LRM DOES LOOK  ALOT  BETTER this  past year...I NOW buy IT.  so  who  ever  it  may be  I  hope your a real  rider  like  ralph!!!!!!!!!!!!! and  good  luck
> *



LRM was sold to a new company, Primedia sold off most of their holdings in a huge package deal.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2007, 09:48 AM~7568792
> *LRM was sold to a new company, Primedia sold off most of their holdings in  a huge package deal.
> *


thats true......so now the mag is going to have more harley davisons in it, since the new editor rolls like that :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Shares of Primedia Inc. surged on Friday after the publisher said it may sell the remainder of its enthusiast media titles, just two months after it received $170 million for its outdoor magazines.

The financially struggling publisher of well-known titles like Motor Trend, Automobile and Snowboarder has been selling off some of its assets to pay down its debt and focus on its core operations. In addition to the sale of the outdoor titles, the company, last September, sold its crafts group for about $132 million.

Primedia said the proceeds from the sale of its outdoor enthusiast publications provide the impetus to consider a sell-off of the rest of the enthusiast division

“We believe there will be a strong appetite for our leading brands,” said Primedia Chief Executive Dean Nelson, in a statement, adding, “The board believes the best course of action for Primedia shareholders is exploring the complete sale of [the enthusiast group].”

Investors agreed, sending the stock up as much as 31.5% to $2.17in morning trading. The shares have traded in a range of $1.20 to $2.40 over the past 12 months.

Primedia hired Goldman Sachs Group Inc. and Lehman Brothers Holdings to assist with the process. The enthusiast division has more than 70 titles and 90 Web sites. Last year, Primedia’s revenues topped $500 million. That excluded the sale of its outdoor magazines, which include Fly Fisherman and Guns & Ammo.

The company has been considering splitting off its consumer guides since 2005, and Mr. Nelson said that remains an option. A spin-off would result in creating “two distinct publicly traded companies,” he said. Primedia has already received a favorable IRS ruling and virtually completed complying with the Securities and Exchange Commission regulations, making a spin-off viable.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:50 AM~7568801
> *thats  true......so  now  the  mag  is  going  to  have  more  harley  davisons in  it, since  the  new  editor rolls  like  that :0
> *



lol the new editor rolls Las Vegas and Dressed to Kill LOL


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 28 2007, 10:50 AM~7568801
> *thats  true......so  now  the  mag  is  going  to  have  more  harley  davisons in  it, since  the  new  editor rolls  like  that :0
> *


havent seen one in his garage, only the VEGAS CAR AND DRESS TO KILL ARE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

there goes all the hyro cars ,,,its going airbags from here on out.......say joe can i get a discount on some bags, you guys do make the best prouducts on the market....and ffire that ass whole who runs go/lo


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:scrutinize: .............HHHHMMMMM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Mar 28 2007, 09:51 AM~7568810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you were oficially 4 minutes too late with your post please try again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 09:55 AM~7568823
> *havent seen one in his garage, only the VEGAS CAR AND DRESS TO KILL ARE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2007, 10:57 AM~7568835
> *you were oficially 4 minutes too late with your post please try again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW YOU WOULD POST IT I MEANT TO DO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 joe rap editior hope the glory days are soon :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Mar 28 2007, 10:31 AM~7568702
> *saul sent me a pic.. text 10 min ago!!
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Mar 28 2007, 10:31 AM~7568249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought las vegas for for sale back in '04? no buyers with deep enough pockets?


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 11:00 AM~7568857
> *cause they're just bikes.  :0
> thought las vegas for for sale back in '04?  no buyers with deep enough pockets?
> *


THAT CAR AINT GOING NO WHERE :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 10:02 AM~7568866
> *THAT CAR AINT GOING NO WHERE :biggrin:
> *


TRUE DAT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 10:01 AM~7568499
> *SMILEY NO MORE INDOORS FOR YOU ! , OUTSIDE ONLY    :biggrin:
> *


SAME FOR US  :dunno:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 28 2007, 11:04 AM~7568877
> *SAME FOR US    :dunno:
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Joe Ray starts April 2ed Right ,Congrats to Joe im sure he will do a great job with it.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

OFFICIAL WORD JUST CAME IN JOE IS THE MAN :biggrin: BUT I ALREADY KNEW THAT :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 11:11 AM~7568923
> *OFFICIAL  WORD  JUST CAME IN JOE  IS  THE MAN  :biggrin: BUT  I ALREADY  KNEW  THAT  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 12:11 PM~7568923
> *OFFICIAL  WORD  JUST CAME IN JOE  IS  THE MAN  :biggrin: BUT  I ALREADY  KNEW  THAT  :biggrin:
> *


why did the other thread get deleted? one that say it was joe ray?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life+Mar 28 2007, 12:02 PM~7568866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 11:13 AM~7568934
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Im sure joe will do a great job he s kept true to the sport all of his lowrider life.he knows what it is to compete and take whatever he does to the next level so watch and see.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 28 2007, 11:59 AM~7568848
> *:0  :0  :0 joe ray editior hope the glory days are soon  :biggrin:
> *


I sure hope so. :cheesy:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:08 AM~7568553
> *I  wish  everyone  knew,  it  wasnt in  ralphs  hands  from  the start to make this a better mag.  and a new editor isnt  going to  make a diff...a  new owner yes............its  about  money, makin  money( which doesnt  seem  to  be working)....and  lrm show  are very  boring.....compair the  blvd mag. show  to  any  lrm show. if  you  went  to the  blvd  show a few years back, youd  know what am  talkin  about! ......then if you  take  look  at  a dub show......lots  of  girls in  the  vender booths,tickets  are 20.00  over  8 music  rap  groups( major stars)  the  show  is  alive...action everywhere.and  its  the  same  people who  atten  lrm/go/lo shows...lrm  show  boring,  they  cant  even let the  binki contest  run over 10 mins...half the  time, without mike kars, hating and pushing the  women off  stage. thats  the  promblen !!  so  no  new  editor is  going  to  make  a  big change..inless it  was  me  but i  cant  speeel ...so its  not me...by the  way  LRM DOES LOOK  ALOT  BETTER this  past year...I NOW buy IT.  so  who  ever  it  may be  I  hope your a real  rider  like  ralph!!!!!!!!!!!!! and  good  luck
> *


So what your saying is that LRM can never go back to being a TRUE grass roots magazine, and at all the shows 50cent will be preforming? No thanx G. If thats the case then just shut down LRM and start a LiL magazine. Even if the editor does become Joe Ray, you said the editor cant make big changes. Either way ill keep an eye on LRM, i havent bought an issue in a while and dont think i will again either. uffin:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm glad I'm done eating my burito and drinking my coke


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Saul, did you get started on my board?
:biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 28 2007, 11:41 AM~7569117
> *I'm glad I'm done eating my burito and drinking my coke
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 28 2007, 11:43 AM~7569121
> *Saul, did you get started on my board?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ohhhhhhh no sauls doing it :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Mar 28 2007, 10:37 AM~7569089
> *So what your saying is that LRM can never go back to being a TRUE grass roots magazine, and at all the shows 50cent will be preforming? No thanx G. If thats the case then just shut down LRM and start a LiL magazine. Even if the editor does become Joe Ray, you said the editor cant make big changes. Either way ill keep an eye on LRM, i havent bought an issue in a while and dont think i will again either. uffin:
> *


I DONT BELIVE LRM COULD OR WILL GO BACK TO ITS ROOTS. AS FAR AS THEIR SHOWS GO THEY NEED MORE ATRACIONS, 75% BETTER STAGE ACTS...EVEN THE HOPPIN DRAGS, MAYBE ITS ME.BURNED OUT ON THE SHOW.....ID RATER GO TO A GOOD OLD HIGH SCHOOL SHOW, THEN A OVER RATED CAR SHOW......I HOPE JOE CAN MAKE A CHANGE AT LRM, I WISH HIM THE BEST...... I KNOW HOW TO MAKE IT BETTER( THE SHOWS) BUT IT WOULD COST THEM,LOTS OF MONEY TO GET MY HELP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 28 2007, 11:43 AM~7569121
> *Saul, did you get started on my board?
> :biggrin:
> *


I NEED 1 :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 11:46 AM~7569140
> *I NEED  1 :biggrin:
> *


need one wat ? cabron, pirujo


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 28 2007, 10:30 AM~7569042
> *Im sure joe will do a great job he s kept true to the sport all of his lowrider life.he knows what it is to compete and take whatever he does to the next level so watch and see.
> *


RALPH WASNT??? YOU GOT TO REMENBER THERE IS A BOSS ABOVE ....WHO REALLY MADE THE CHOICES FOR THE LRM...CRAIG REISS( BRENTS FATHER) :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 28 2007, 11:47 AM~7569153
> *need one wat ? cabron, pirujo
> *


MANDILON CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2007, 12:09 PM~7569295
> *MANDILON  CABRON  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 10:00 AM~7568857
> *cause they're just bikes.  :0
> *


i expected this kind of response... :uh: but regardless of them being just bikes, they are a big part of the lowrider movement.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

AYE CHISME :biggrin:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 27 2007, 09:18 PM~7565899
> *I WILL BE IN JAPAN NEXT WEEKEND APRIL 8, 2007 FOR THE LOWRIDER MEETING PICNIC
> 
> 2 DAY PICNIC AT YOKAHAMA BRIDGE,, LOOK OUT FOR THIS PICNIC ON VOL # 26
> *



POST PICS!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Mar 28 2007, 12:09 PM~7568910
> *Joe Ray starts April 2ed Right  ,Congrats to Joe im sure he will do a great job with it.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

congrats Joe Ray


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Change is good, I look forward to Joe's ideas and see his take on the lowrider culture. Congrats to you Joe. Oh by-the-way Saul, did you have your traditional Snickers and Coke for breakfast?
~M~


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

woud it be safe to say the era of the 4 door 90's caddi will be gone like the the euros and minis left in the late 90's???????????


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

What ever happens I just hope that it gets better.......This last issue of Lowrider sucked a mean knob as all it had was japan rides which are nice cars but how about soem other shows instead of just one...........But just my 2 cents as who the fuck am I anyway


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

when does the 1st official mag come out under his production.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

when does the 1st official mag come out under his production.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Mar 28 2007, 02:41 PM~7570420
> *What ever happens I just hope that it gets better.......This last issue of Lowrider sucked a mean knob as all it had was japan rides which are nice cars but how about soem other shows instead of just one...........But just my 2 cents as who the fuck am I anyway
> *


there was a bad ass duece from the Individuals C.C...


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleepyg602_@Mar 28 2007, 02:19 PM~7570236
> *congrats Joe Ray
> *


X4


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 28 2007, 02:49 PM~7570492
> *there was a bad ass duece from the Individuals C.C...
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

well the mag cant get any worse, i dont think joe ray would have took the position if he knew that the mag was gonna continue to feature big rims rides and motorcycles and other things that doesn't have anything to do with lowriding. so maybe this is the beginning of a new era, i would like to see this mag get back to the roots of LOWRIDING. only time will tell so i guess we're going to have to sit back and wait.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

the only thing thats run worse than LRM is the Raiders.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Mar 28 2007, 02:50 PM~7570982
> *the only thing thats run worse than LRM is the Raiders.
> *


 ohhh low blow :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 28 2007, 10:43 AM~7569121
> *Saul, did you get started on my board?
> :biggrin:
> *



i've been waiting for the last 2 hours at my house.... :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Mar 28 2007, 02:50 PM~7570982
> *the only thing thats run worse than LRM is the Raiders.
> *


you got that right.lol go chiefs


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 28 2007, 10:30 AM~7569042
> *Im sure joe will do a great job he s kept true to the sport all of his lowrider life.he knows what it is to compete and take whatever he does to the next level so watch and see.
> *


well said john :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 28 2007, 02:59 PM~7571069
> *i've been waiting for the last 2 hours at my house....  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice paint job. j/k i need them 2 ride with me


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 28 2007, 10:41 AM~7569117
> *I'm glad I'm done eating my burito and drinking my coke
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 28 2007, 10:41 AM~7569117
> *I'm glad I'm done eating my burito and drinking my coke
> *


we're glad you are too, now go put your pants on please :biggrin: 
oh and change those rubberbands on them socks, blue and green w.t.f. is that????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 28 2007, 02:59 PM~7571069
> *i've been waiting for the last 2 hours at my house....  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


nice tit's on the 3 fingered bitch :biggrin: 

oh wait that's how she wants it, 2 in the pink ,1 in the stink :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

hahahaha, she does have some nice tig bitts


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 28 2007, 03:59 PM~7571069
> *i've been waiting for the last 2 hours at my house....  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE was this taken? That girl in the middle, oh my Lord!
~M~


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Mar 28 2007, 05:40 PM~7571679
> *WHERE was this taken? That girl in the middle, oh my Lord!
> ~M~
> *


I agree with you Marco.........daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn she's a chichi monster...


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2007, 07:19 PM~7572277
> *I agree with you Marco.........daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn she's a chichi monster...
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Mar 28 2007, 05:40 PM~7571679
> *WHERE was this taken? That girl in the middle, oh my Lord!
> ~M~
> *


im diggin the one in RED

LA de ROJO!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 07:24 PM~7572796
> *im diggin the one in RED
> 
> LA de ROJO!!!!
> *



ME LA COJO
:biggrin: :biggrin:

Y
LA DE VERDE, ME LA MUERDE hno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:24 PM~7573367
> *ME LA COJO
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ya calmate :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 28 2007, 09:37 PM~7573487
> *ya  calmate  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Y A LA DE BLANCO ME LA ATRANCO !!! :biggrin: 

QUE PASO PINCHE PRIMO !!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 28 2007, 09:39 PM~7573503
> *Y A LA DE BLANCO ME LA ATRANCO !!! :biggrin:
> 
> QUE PASO PINCHE PRIMO !!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nada same ol  :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 28 2007, 01:59 PM~7571069
> *i've been waiting for the last 2 hours at my house....  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOHHH LA LA 
:tongue:


----------



## Roadhouse Blues (Mar 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow Congrats to Mr.Joe Ray a true low rider legend !!!


----------



## MOUTH OF THE SOUTH (Oct 13, 2005)

Those bitches are hot I'd hit that in a heart beat


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 28 2007, 10:54 AM~7569199
> *RALPH  WASNT???  YOU  GOT  TO  REMENBER THERE IS  A  BOSS ABOVE ....WHO  REALLY  MADE THE  CHOICES  FOR  THE  LRM...CRAIG REISS( BRENTS FATHER) :0
> *


Higher power or not, his editors letters that kept saying that big rims are the newest thing in lowriding and his full size truck with airbags and 24"non wire wheels probably shouldn't of been in the magazine.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2007, 06:19 PM~7572277
> *I agree with you Marco.........daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn she's a chichi monster...
> *


YOU AND MARCO BOTH POINTED OUT A HOT SPOT...CAN'T ARGUE WITH THAT!

BUT YOU FORGOT TO MENTION HOW NICE THE FACE IS....SHE GOT SOME CUTE FACE!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 29 2007, 09:03 PM~7580769
> *YOU AND MARCO BOTH POINTED OUT A HOT SPOT...CAN'T ARGUE WITH THAT!
> 
> BUT YOU FORGOT TO MENTION HOW NICE THE FACE IS....SHE GOT SOME CUTE FACE!
> *


ok..she looks good..she's got the dimples......gotta get a pic with no glasses..hope she's not cross eyed...heheheheh


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 29 2007, 08:13 PM~7580865
> *ok..she looks good..she's got the dimples......gotta get a pic with no glasses..hope she's not cross eyed...heheheheh
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

i believe they work at BabyDolls, topless club, i go.. i mean
a few guys i know go there :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 29 2007, 08:37 PM~7580573
> *Higher power or not, his editors letters that kept saying that big rims are the newest thing in lowriding and his full size truck with airbags and 24"non wire wheels probably shouldn't of been in the magazine.
> *


I agree!!


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 30 2007, 09:27 AM~7583561
> *i believe they work at BabyDolls, topless club, i go.. i mean
> a few guys i know go there :biggrin:
> *



What's homeboy's name again with that purple Riviera...does he know them girls? Saul, you were there ass, did you get a pic of them during the LRM show? Details man, details...~
~M~


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Mar 28 2007, 10:09 AM~7568910
> *Joe Ray starts April 2ed Right  ,Congrats to Joe im sure he will do a great job with it.
> *


good for joe ray :thumbsup: change is good, hopefully now LRM will pay some attention to the central cali rides


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Apr 2 2007, 01:58 AM~7600077
> *What's homeboy's name again with that purple Riviera...does he know them girls? Saul, you were there ass, did you get a pic of them during the LRM show? Details man, details...~
> ~M~
> 
> ...



Oh man...this thread just about turned into "What I would do with the Chichona!" hahahahahhahaa

This pic was taken at a strip club called BabyDolls..all three of the chicas work there. The one is the middle is like oh my god in person...so nice and soo fine...she isnt crosseyed hahahahahahahaha....

Johnny "Black Sox" Medina


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

so can we get an official word from joe ray on what his plans are?????


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 28 2007, 02:59 PM~7571069
> *i've been waiting for the last 2 hours at my house....  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


AYE!!! CHICHI'S CHRIST!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 29 2007, 08:47 PM~7579852
> *TTMFT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:38 AM~7568301
> *:0 Anjannette, Dazza, Martha Sanchez, Sandra Huerta, fuck call it "THE REUNION OF OLD HOODRATS TOUR" :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2007, 07:19 PM~7572277
> *I agree with you Marco.........daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn she's a chichi monster...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 6 2007, 10:36 PM~7635644
> *AYE!!! CHICHI'S CHRIST!!!!!
> *


I JUST HAD TO STOP BUY & TAKE A PEAK AT THE TITS AGAIN :biggrin: ID LIKE TO GIVE HER THE SHOCKER......2 IN THE PINK & 1 IN THE STINK....THE GIRL IN BACK SHOULD BE IN THE TRUCK WITH THE PUMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Apr 7 2007, 02:06 AM~7635839
> *I JUST HAD TO STOP BUY & TAKE A PEAK AT THE TITS AGAIN :biggrin:            ID LIKE TO GIVE HER THE SHOCKER......2 IN THE PINK & 1 IN THE STINK....THE GIRL IN BACK SHOULD BE IN THE TRUCK WITH THE PUMP!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2007, 08:38 AM~7568301
> *:0 Anjannette, Dazza, Martha Sanchez, Sandra Huerta, fuck call it "THE REUNION OF OLD HOODRATS TOUR" :biggrin:
> *



WHAT AABOUT NENA ..BRANDI.. AND OLIVIA ...BIG MILL BUBBLES... RAQUEL M AND JENNIFER FLORES...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2007, 06:19 PM~7572277
> *I agree with you Marco.........daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn she's a chichi monster...
> *



1 AGREE....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

THEY SHOULD HAVE JUS GIVEN TO SOMEONE WHO HAS ALREADY BEEN APART OF THE MAG FOR A AWHILE GONNA BE A MIN TILL JOE GETS OR TRY TO GET THINGS IN ORDER I THOUGHT RALPH WAS DOING JUS FINE... I WOULD HAVE LET SAUL TAKE OVER IF THAT WAS THE CASE!!! HES KNOWS THE GAME OF THE MAG ..


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 7 2007, 02:38 PM~7638830
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE JUS GIVEN TO SOMEONE WHO HAS ALREADY BEEN APART OF THE MAG FOR A AWHILE  GONNA BE A MIN TILL JOE GETS OR TRY TO GET THINKS IN ORDER I THOUGHT RALPH WAS DOING JUS FINE...  I WOULD HAVE LET  SAUL  TAKE OVER  IF THAT WAS THE CASE!!! HES KNOWS THE GAME OF THE MAG ..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Apr 7 2007, 02:33 PM~7638815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn homeboyz your all the way in japan and your on layitlow. id be sight seeing or eating some crazy food.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 7 2007, 04:33 PM~7638815
> *WHAT AABOUT NENA ..BRANDI.. AND OLIVIA ...BIG MILL BUBBLES... AND JENNIFER FLORES...RAQUEL M
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 7 2007, 11:38 PM~7641921
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



raquel maldonado she was hot as fuck


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 7 2007, 11:38 PM~7641921
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you know what im talking about bean seems everytime i see her her milk bubbles jus get bigger and bigger...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 8 2007, 01:55 AM~7641985
> *you know what im talking about bean seems everytime i see her her milk bubbles jus get bigger and bigger...
> 
> 
> *


the feature in lrm with paul rodrigez and her was the shit....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 28 2007, 02:59 PM~7571069
> *i've been waiting for the last 2 hours at my house....  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 7 2007, 03:38 PM~7638830
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE JUS GIVEN TO SOMEONE WHO HAS ALREADY BEEN APART OF THE MAG FOR A AWHILE  GONNA BE A MIN TILL JOE GETS OR TRY TO GET THINGS IN ORDER I THOUGHT RALPH WAS DOING JUS FINE...  I WOULD HAVE LET  SAUL  TAKE OVER  IF THAT WAS THE CASE!!! HES KNOWS THE GAME OF THE MAG ..
> 
> 
> *



naw i don't agree new blood is good for the mag...

but i agree with others GO LO IS THE ONE THAT REALLY NEEDS THE HELP 
that's the way i see it through my eyes


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 8 2007, 12:38 AM~7641921
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

the Big Payback feature... :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MILK BUBBLES............ :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 8 2007, 01:18 PM~7643510
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> the Big Payback feature... :0
> *


i wonder where is she now.... :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 8 2007, 12:41 PM~7643967
> *i wonder where is she now.... :biggrin:
> *


in everyones mind!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Apr 6 2007, 11:06 PM~7635839
> *I JUST HAD TO STOP BUY & TAKE A PEAK AT THE TITS AGAIN :biggrin:            ID LIKE TO GIVE HER THE SHOCKER......2 IN THE PINK & 1 IN THE STINK....THE GIRL IN BACK SHOULD BE IN THE TRUCK WITH THE PUMP!!!!!!!!
> *


aye bro, same reason im stopping by..... :biggrin: and catch up on the news. :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 28 2007, 02:59 PM~7571069
> *i've been waiting for the last 2 hours at my house....  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 10 2007, 07:03 PM~7662132
> *aye bro, same reason im stopping by..... :biggrin:  and catch up on the news.  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Apr 11 2007, 01:41 PM~7668385
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


stopping in for the daily visit. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------

